
Cox to test new way to handle Internet congestion - echair
http://www.google.com/hostednews/ap/article/ALeqM5iYRo0yIvJBjaP-zu5oLe1m0Y1fawD95VPFD00
======
noonespecial
Dear Cox: man tc

You probably should have done this in 1999.

~~~
wmf
tc doesn't run on real routers and there are many possible ways to configure
it, most of which violate someone's idea of network neutrality. The problem is
political, not technical.

~~~
noonespecial
Having been a cox customer with an inquisitive mind and tcpdump, I can say
that they would certainly benefit from a fairness queue, even if they don't
sort it by traffic type or destination. A single client should not be able to
take and hold 90% of a segment no matter what protocol they are running. Even
if these were just tiny routers, one per segment, this would be a drastic
improvement.

My gigabit MPLS peering routers will be very disappointed to learn that they
are not real.

